# BACK TO BLACK by Kilian --- thoughts!!



## FlaLadyB (Sep 16, 2009)

After reading about it in Oprahs magazine and how everyone that smelled it loved it..I am trying to FIND it so I can smell it too...ANYONE give me the low down on this scent??


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 20, 2009)

has anyone tried this??  I really am wanting to hear what you think it smells like and if you love it..hate it.. or whatever!!


----------



## amber_j (May 10, 2010)

If you're still interested check out Katie Puckrik's blog and YT channel (both called Katie Puckrik Smells). She has great reviews of this and other fragrances more generally.

Personally, I don't like Back to Black as I find the honey too overpowering to the point of smelling a bit sharp and citrusy. It just takes over. But then I have a love-hate relationship with all honey-scented things.


----------

